
AMD launches new entry-level mobile ‘Dali’ processors - rbanffy
https://fuse.wikichip.org/news/3207/amd-launches-new-entry-level-dali-processors/
======
makomk
The relationship between AMD model numbers and actual CPU generation is
getting increasingly confusing. You have these which are 3000-series but 14nm
Zen, and meanwhile they've started selling 12nm Zen+ chips as Ryzen 1600s on
the desktop.

~~~
rbanffy
Indeed. And AMD's counterpart to ark.intel.com is horrendously opaque. I don't
mind having confusing part numbers, as long as I have a simple way to get
clear information about the part.

------
coreai
I think these chips go in really low end computers like possibly chromebooks
or sub 300$ laptops where intel falls short on pricing. But from what I can
understand AMD is already selling 300$ 3200U laptops which maybe perform
similar to these. Nonetheless I find it really amazing that only 3 years ago
2c/4t was normal for high end flagship laptops like xps 13 with 7200u and now
those chips are lowest end chips being offered.

~~~
jessant
At the low end, in Chromebooks, I think Arm processors are a better way to go.
These days Chromebooks run Android apps and Android on x86 hasn't been great.

~~~
rbanffy
In many segments, low-end included, the processor is a small part of the total
BoM. Display, memory, clamshell, keyboard, assembly and shipping are non-
negligible.

One of the fun things about ARM is that you get to play with asymmetric
multicore machines that don't exist anywhere else in the desktop space. At
least for now.

For me, the worst flaw of Chromebooks is the keyboard and the lack of proper
Control, Super and Meta keys.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
> For me, the worst flaw of Chromebooks is the keyboard and the lack of proper
> Control, Super and Meta keys.

How so? They have a normal-enough ctrl and alt, and Chrome OS lets you remap
the "search" key to control (<3).

~~~
rbanffy
They usually lack the Windows (Super) key, as well as a Fn that enables
secondary functions for the F-keys (which do other things in Chromebooks).

------
Avamander
Would be nice seeing smartphones and tablets with AMD instead of QC or Apple.

~~~
Narishma
Mobile here means laptops and netbooks, not phones.

~~~
Avamander
Yes, I know, but I can hope for smaller devices with AMD.

------
eganist
Is this what's driving AMD to bang up against the 50.00 ceiling this morning?
I'd be surprised if it's just the Mizuho rating on Intel's potential 10nm
server chip delays.

Disclosure: I'm long AMD

~~~
jagger27
No, this is just AMD doing the bare minimum to meet contractual obligations
with Global Foundries. None of their other product lines make sense to fab on
GF’s older process.

~~~
paulmd
their IO dies are still fabbed on 12nm, that's a big chunk of their obligation
with GF.

Also, since console production is booked through AMD that that might count as
well.

~~~
jagger27
I suppose the current generation consoles are still on 12nm, but that must be
ramping down at this point. PS5 and Xbox-something are a going to be big chunk
of the 7nm capacity (30,000 wafers/mo) AMD took over from Apple, since they’re
moving to TSMC’s next node for the next iPhone.

AdoredTV recently did a rough breakdown of how many wafers it’ll take for each
product line. Epyc only needs about 1,500 wafers from TSMC since the chiplets
are so high yield. Desktop and the new high end laptop parts don’t need much
more. What boggles my mind is that between the new consoles they’ll need
something like 10,000 wafers per month if this generation’s sales are on par
with last generation. I guess it’s a nice way for TSMC to keep 7nm production
up as Apple, AMD, and the other big ARM players move onto better nodes.

Edit: the consoles take so many wafers because they’re going to be giant
monolithic APU designs somewhere in the 400mm^2 range.

~~~
paulmd
Ramping down, sure, but they'll keep going a long time for production for the
developing world. Consoles have extremely long lifespans in places like South
America, India, and Africa, where $600 might be your entire yearly income.
You're not going to race out and buy a PS5 on that.

It can be somewhat surprising but PS3 production was only discontinued in
2017, Xbox 360 production was discontinued in 2016.

[https://www.eteknix.com/playstation-3-officially-
discontinue...](https://www.eteknix.com/playstation-3-officially-discontinued-
sony/)

[http://news.xbox.com/2016/04/20/xbox-360-celebrating-10-year...](http://news.xbox.com/2016/04/20/xbox-360-celebrating-10-years/)

